# Christmas Eve Groupers



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

12/24/2007 - Left Destin Pass @ 11:30. Stiff NE wind, 15-20 knots, cloudy and50 degrees (40 with wind chill). Ran the Palmetto down east along the beach to some numbers that I have not fished in a long time. It was a self serving trip, as I am working all winter to convert my old loran numbers to GPS. Most of it was low rocky bottom, but also hit a wreck or two (and found a new one as well). It was the best inshore bite I have seen all season, which is a surprise because theory says that groupers move deep come winter. We never made it past 100 feet, and got 10-15 groupers. Kept the biggest 3 at 14, 16, and 18 (red grouper - biggest I have seen inshore in years) for the freezer. We ended up defaulting to grouper fishing, as we originally started out trying for triggers, but those damn endangered, out of season, red snappers would not leave us alone. Could have filled the boat 5 times over if there was no limit and they were in season. The groupers all came off of bigger livebaits...:letsdrink


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

nice catch.


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch... Care to share the numbers.....oke Ha


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

great catch man! glad to hear theyre getting closer.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice fisk :clap Great :takephoto


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice groupers Capt.:clap


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice picts :hungry


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good fish and reports Thanks for posting.:clap


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

How far offshore and offof the coastline were you?


----------



## Tightlinesinga (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job Capt! Atlanta salty guy here too. I know that had to be a chilly ride out but I think you have the grouper theory wrong the grouper move in close in the winter but the elusive endangered red snapper move offshore in the winter. But I fish mostly out of Mexico Beach..it might be diferent around Destin


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tightlinesinga (12/26/2007)*Nice job Capt! Atlanta salty guy here too. I know that had to be a chilly ride out but I think you have the grouper theory wrong the grouper move in close in the winter but the elusive endangered red snapper move offshore in the winter. But I fish mostly out of Mexico Beach..it might be diferent around Destin


I've heard that as well, I thinkgrouper usually come in during winter. Great catch! How was the ride in that afternoon. I was dreaming about being on the water at about 4pm Christmas eve.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice grouppiees!!!:clap


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice catch... How far down did you go. I got a few about 20 miles east of the pass in about 85 feet of water. Did you have to go that far? It sure is nice to see the winter bite coming back.


----------

